

IOS 6.1 jailbreak site officially launched, releasing on Sunday - signifiers
https://twitter.com/evad3rs/status/296778372141420547

======
signifiers
For those who don't follow this closely, from @MuscleNerd (of the gang-of-
four): <https://twitter.com/MuscleNerd/status/295964113270620160>

------
saurik
(AFAIK, the official release is not set; it could be earlier, or later, than
Sunday.)

